# WA man fined for native reptiles, frogs



## News Bot (Sep 28, 2012)

A PILBARA man has been fined for keeping 11 desert death adders, 52 Stimson's pythons, seven woma pythons and 20 northern green tree frogs in his home.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-




















*Published On:* 28-Sep-12 12:31 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 28, 2012)

50G's worth for 50 stimson's and a couple of womas 11 death adders and 20 frogs!!! Wow, I should be breeding in W.A lol but of course they choose the highest price for each individual animal!


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Sep 28, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> 50G's worth for 50 stimson's and a couple of womas 11 death adders and 20 frogs!!! Wow, I should be breeding in W.A lol but of course they choose the highest price for each individual animal!



HELL YEAH!!!

Even at top price, $25k is a stretch for all that. Bet we could sell them invisible snakes there too!


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 28, 2012)

Must include all the invisable ones  I hate it when they do this $*&^...they make it seem such a high value...thats why people do it. Old Jo reads the paper and things crap...that much from only 100 animals..why not and gives it a go. His lucky to get 10-12g for it all! lol


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Sep 28, 2012)

There's a false economy in everything these days, even news articles!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 28, 2012)

Keep in mind that the alleged act was nearly 2 years ago and Womas were selling at about $1000 plus, Stimsons at $450 plus, and desert death adders around $500 mark. So 30 to 35 grand would be about the commercial retail value.


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 28, 2012)

Dam I would hate to live in W.A with those prices....thats criminal! I've seen Woma's here for $200 and Stimson's for $100...making W.A's prices hurt the wallet even thinking about it!


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 28, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Dam I would hate to live in W.A with those prices....thats criminal! I've seen Woma's here for $200 and Stimson's for $100...making W.A's prices hurt the wallet even thinking about it!



Wasn't that long ago here on the east coast that womas went for 2k each and bhps for 1k each,$250 for a bog standard carpet.


----------



## Skelhorn (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow...suppose I have only been in the game for 2 years...I am but a yearling still


----------



## saintanger (Sep 28, 2012)

that many animals and nearly all the same species, shows they were not illegal pets but that he was taking them from the wild to sell and make a profit. he should have got more than a fine and court costs.


----------

